# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezond ontgiften door lever en nieren te stimuleren

## FRANCOIS580

Ben je er tijdens de voorbije feestdagen ook zo stevig ingevlogen? Dan kreeg je lichaam het ongetwijfeld bijzonder zwaar te verduren. Was je vast besloten het gloednieuwe jaar gezond te starten, dan is dat nog niet te laat maar wél hoog tijd om te handelen. Je lichaam gezond ontgiften en het weer in balans brengen, is dan immers écht een noodzaak. Dat is eigenlijk niet zo moeilijk, het kiezen van de meest geschikte ontgiftingsmethode is dat ongetwijfeld wél. Het aanbod is enorm, en haast dagelijks komen er middeltjes bij. Kunnen we ons lichaam dan niet zélf, op een gezonde en eenvoudige manier ontgiften, en op wat moet je dan letten om je lichaam in topconditie te brengen? .../...

Lees verder...

----------


## gossie

Sorry
francois580 
dit vind ik echt .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

???

----------


## Elisabeth9

Francois580 :

Wat een leuke uitdaging...haha....ontgiften...ja het is wel van deze tijd dat er mensen er even mee aan de slag gaan....ik ben geen 20 jaar meer dus ik houd op met allerlei dingen te proberen....wel leuk om mee te doen toen ik jonger was en een beetje maf, en het idee dat ik mee wilde doen.... :Big Grin: 

Gossie: Hallo wijffie....het is een onderwerp waar vraag naar is....alle goeds lieverd, houd je lekker bezig met andere dingen die belangrijk voor "jou" zijn....groetjes...

ehhh waar was ik gebleven? och ja...ontgiften..ik denk op zich dat het wel eens goed zal zijn voor het ,lichaam om dat te doen...je krijgt er namelijk meer energie door...het is een veelbesproken iets zowel op tv als de bladen...veel mensen hebben gebunkerd ( veel) van al het lekkere eten en willen daar nu voor boeten.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ze gaan driftig en hard werken in de sportschool en na een tijdje zijn ze er zat van...en of ze gaan lijnen op hun eigen manier of uit een blad, tijdschrift of anders.... :Wink:  
ik heb dit jaar weinig goede voornemens...A) iets beter aan mijzelf denken B) geen voornemen maar iets gezonder eten momenteel zal geen kwaad kunnen, want ik ben net een kliko ( vuilnisbak) ik lust van alles en vindt het gezellig...maarrrrrrrrrrrrr ik ben ook een geestelijke eter....dus als mijn stemming niet zo fijn is dan eet ik soms gemakkelijker, offfff snoep wat meer...ik ben ook gediciplineerd dus ik zal nooit Gigantisch veel eten.... :Big Grin:  gelukkig maar....
ontgiftigen zal zeker heel nuttig kunnen zijn, maar ik heb daar geen " zin" in.....
als ik echt normaal wil eten dan zal dat volgens de schijf van vijf moeten worden of volgens de methode van de Weight Watches.....een ouderwetse methode ( schijf van vijf)....3x per dag normaal eten, dus gekookte ardappelen, groente, vlees/vis/ei...Joghurt of kwark als dessert...2 stuks fruit overdag...goed drinken met name 1 1/2 liter water en wat thee of koffie en een sapje....binnenkort zal ik daar weer mee beginnen...nu eet ik rustig alles nog in etappes op wat er in huis ligt aan ongezond eten doch lekkernijen zijn..... :Stick Out Tongue:  het water drinken doe ik al jaren en daar ruim je veel rommel mee op, het voelt goed aan.....ik merk de laatste dagen aan mijn darmen dat ik veel rotzooi heb gegeten en ik vond het "Heerlijk" maar nu wordt het tijd voor een iets beter eetpatroon...ik ga mijn best doen....

Bedankt voor het onderwerp Francois580  :Big Grin:  het geeft weer stof tot nadenken....met name voor mensen die ziek zijn is het enorm belangrijk om goed en " gezond" te eten en dat besef ik ook...
Proost: op een Gelukkig, en Gezonder 2012 met een beter eetpatroon....soms moet je de teugels even vieren en dan breekt er weer een dag aan dat ik beter ga opletten!!!! ik ga mijn best doen!!!!.
Dag Allemaal....succes voor een ieder die dat kan gebruiken..... :Embarrassment:  Groeten van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Francois580: Ik heb zojuist op de website van Leerwiki geklikt met de muis en ik moet zeggen dat er interessante dingen te lezen zijn..ik heb er nu geen geduld voor om alles te lezen maar ik heb het opgeslagen op mijn Favorieten zodat ik dat later kan nalezen...bedankt hiervoor....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alie66

Lychee niet alleen lekker
lychee de zuiverende werking van de lever en deze heeft nog veel meer gezonde werking.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Elisabeth voor je interesse in mijn website!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Alie!

----------

